# 2L vs 3L gore-tex jackets...



## Peyto

Pretty good discussion of this here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...technical-shell-jacket-recommendations-2.html

Personally, if you've got it to spare I wouldn't hesitate to spend $100 extra bucks on the 3L.


----------



## Epic

saloman said:


> Pretty good discussion of this here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...technical-shell-jacket-recommendations-2.html
> 
> Personally, if you've got it to spare I wouldn't hesitate to spend $100 extra bucks on the 3L.


Phew that link was a long read but thanks.


----------



## ETM

Since you read all of it what was the outcome?


----------



## Epic

ETM said:


> Since you read all of it what was the outcome?


From what I understood the 3L sacrifices a little breathability for a little better waterproofing. Honestly I don't think I'll feel that much of a difference in east coast and Colorado conditions. 3L seems to be the way to go if I were to be doing any serious backcountry or in really wet conditions like Pacific Northwest. Might just go for the cheaper 2L and put the extra $ towards goretex pants and a high quality midlayer.


----------



## jtg

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's well beyond the point of diminishing returns. Gore Tex is old tech, they're probably grasping at incremental innovations to keep their revenue stream. A difference might show up in a lab, but you're never gonna buy 2L and regret not going for 3L. FWIW I use 2L in the PNW.


----------



## pdxrealtor

jtg said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's well beyond the point of diminishing returns. Gore Tex is old tech, they're probably grasping at incremental innovations to keep their revenue stream. A difference might show up in a lab, but you're never gonna buy 2L and regret not going for 3L. FWIW I use 2L in the PNW.


:huh::blink::blink:

Attn: Shred


----------



## tj_ras

2l and 3l explained

Incase you would like to read more.....if you dont want to read the whole article, its on page five, just scroll to 2lvs3l.

Edit: 
Whole article talks about different systems along with pros and cons, ie: goretex,eVent, pu, etc. etc.

I felt it was a good read.

Edit inception:

Little excerpt from the article, to possible spark your interest.



> There are a few reasons why 3L construction has gained a lot of momentum in the industry lately. First is performance: the addition of the bonded tricot liner increases the breathability of the garment.


----------



## pdxrealtor

tj_ras said:


> 2l and 3l explained
> 
> Incase you would like to read more.....if you dont want to read the whole article, its on page five, just scroll to 2lvs3l.
> 
> Edit:
> Whole article talks about different systems along with pros and cons, ie: goretex,eVent, pu, etc. etc.
> 
> I felt it was a good read.
> 
> Edit inception:
> 
> Little excerpt from the article, to possible spark your interest.


Wow! Great info in that link. I just did 18 hours of CE for my RE license so I'm not in the reading mood, but I bookmarked that for a later date. Thx! :thumbsup:


----------



## hktrdr

tj_ras said:


> 2l and 3l explained
> 
> Incase you would like to read more.....if you dont want to read the whole article, its on page five, just scroll to 2lvs3l.
> 
> Edit:
> Whole article talks about different systems along with pros and cons, ie: goretex,eVent, pu, etc. etc.
> 
> I felt it was a good read.
> 
> Edit inception:
> 
> Little excerpt from the article, to possible spark your interest.


What they wrote is sort of true - in reality it really depends on the type of (separate) lining used in the 2L fabric. Some brands do stupid things like using linings that interfere with the breathability (some of the insulation in non-shell jacket is also terrible - really no point having a membrane in that case).
In practice, as long as the lining is not terrible there is no difference in breathing or waterproofing performance between 2L and 3L.
Also, some people do not like the 'stiff' feel of the 3L laminate.


----------



## Epic

Thanks that article explained the difference really well.

my heard of a company called Lethal Descent? They make a 3L jacket that's on sale for $250, seems like an incredible deal.


----------



## Ostravice602

It is seam to me with 3L your get extra worm liner , it is 100$ more from 2L for more comfort and warmer body definitely worthy. I would hate to be cold on mountain and wish I could have options when I could be warmer and I did not take it! I do Snowboard about 14 days a year and I try to make The best of it÷)


----------



## Kijima

Ostravice602 said:


> It is seam to me with 3L your get extra worm liner , it is 100$ more from 2L for more comfort and warmer body definitely worthy. I would hate to be cold on mountain and wish I could have options when I could be warmer and I did not take it! I do Snowboard about 14 days a year and I try to make The best of it÷)


You have it back to front.
2L has 2 bonded layers plus a loose liner which could be considered warm and comfortable and is better suited to riding lifts/resorts.

3L has no loose liner because you have 3 layers glued to each other, 3L is stiffer, lighter and better suited to touring.


----------

